
Ask HN: Is it viable to set up a clients website by using free frameworks? - fjoetna
I have been building websites for years now and I almost always wrote them myself from ground up, in order to have maximum performance and control (and for customization).
Now it exhausts me though. I work months for simple shops and if it wasn&#x27;t for the pure enjoyment of writing everything myself, I would have already stopped.<p>I recently started to think about doing the complete opposite. Using some free (property licensed) framework, free themes and just making minimal changes in order to fit the clients design preferences.
For stuff like an event management engine with app and calender integration, I used to work for weeks and now it feels like it&#x27;s just a click away.
Especially toolkits like WordPress&#x2F;WooCommerce seem like drag and drop programming.<p>I feel like this is cheating though because it doesn&#x27;t have anything to do with web development and I would feel like ripping off clients.<p>How do people normally approach setting up customer projects?
Especially if you are trying to make it profitable.
I always wonder how those people who live off of &quot;building websites&quot; do it.
======
linuxftw
Let's say you're writing an application in PHP. That application needs to
connect to MySQL. Did you create PHP? Did you create MySQL? Did you create the
library that enables PHP to talk to MySQL? Do you create the system libraries
each of those needs to operate? Did you create the operating system those run
on?

Use what's available. Be efficient. If you can use WordPress and it suites
your clients needs, use WordPress. That said, WordPress is pretty unwieldy if
you need to do heavy customization, and using something like a framework might
be a better option.

I no longer make websites for money as there's not enough money in it for me
personally, but I've built sites on WordPress and from scratch previously,
clients don't really care as long as it works.

------
novice1234
Depends on the requirements of your client.

If your client needs very fast application or very customizable website then
building from ground up is a good idea and is worth the effort.

But if you are building generic static-site/blog/shopping website going with
any CMS is fine.

You should mainly focus on end-result of your application and the value for
client. There is no point in building same things multiple times unless your
clients has specific requirement.

